# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Në cilin shtet do dëshironit të jetonit?

## oliver55

Mbasi nuk po mundem te jetoj aty ku dua.POR BESOJ SE NUK DO VONOJ AJO DITE.
ME MIRE VONE SE KURR.

----------


## )un(

te jetoj vetem ne Shqiperi , por dua te kem liri levizjeje, qe shume shpejt do ta kem,,,qe te bredh gjith boten

----------


## arjeta3

Ne Shqiperi

----------


## Qendi

Nuk Kam Dëshirë Të Jetoj Diku Tjeter , Dëshirë Kam Të Vdes Aty Ku Jetoj , N'Kosovë.

----------


## RaPSouL

Kësaj pyetje mund ti përgjigjemi vetëm nëse duam te largohemi nga vendlindja vetëm për një kohë te caktuar!

Vendi me i bukur dhe ku gjesh lumturi te përhershme është vetëm dhe vetëm vendlindja yte dhe asnjë vend tjetër në botë!

Nëse do te bëhej fjalë vetëm për disa muaj te kaloj në ndonjë vend atëherë do te zgjidhja Zvicrën, është njeri ndër shtetet me te bukura qe ka Europa dhe është njëri nder shtetet me te zhvilluara ne Europë kështu qe atje te jetosh per nje kohë te caktuar do të ishte vërtet bukur.

----------


## Angjelini

Aty ku kam lind  dua te jetoj :buzeqeshje:        nen e bab  ku ti kete kurbetit :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Hajdeni ore njeres oburra,hajde shifeni cfare eshte Shqiperia .... !

Eshte e vertete qe si vendi jot nuk ka,por me keto kushte ne te cilat ne jetojme eshte e veshtire te mbijetosh .... e jo me te besh nje jete normale,ku as kerkesat me minimale nuk plotesohen (uji,drita) lere me te tjerat.Aty ku jeni te kapten nje pune e keni e beni nje jete qe ne Shqiperi ta harronit.Problemi eshte se jeni larg familjes.Merrini dhe njerezit tuaj aty ku jetoni dhe ne Shqiperi ejani vetem per pushime.

 :i ngrysur:  me vjen keq qe jam pesimiste por  jeta qe ketu behet eshte e felliqur dhe ne as nje drejtim nuk shifet nje drite e bardhe shprese per pak zhvillim.Cdo gje ka marre fund :'(

----------


## Nyx

Ku e kisha enderr te isha po jetoj momentalisht, ku dua te vdes .. nuk me mban dheu i huaj jo ... per SHQIPERI u qan syri e zemra te gjitheve.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nejse si cdo shqipetar edhe une dua te jetoj ne Shqiperi, por gjithmone nqs kushtet do te ma bejne te mundur jetesen atje: eshte akoma dobet ekonomija per nje jete te mire ne Shqiperi. Ne na merr malli se eshte vendi jone, por nqs pyesim ata qe jetojne atje me problemet e te perditshmes te gjithe duan te ikin nga Shqiperia nje ore e perpara.
ciaoooooooooooo!

----------


## alnosa

Atje ku te ndjehesha rehat dhe mire.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Hajdeni ore njeres oburra,hajde shifeni cfare eshte Shqiperia .... !
> Eshte e vertete qe si vendi jot nuk ka,por me keto kushte ne te cilat ne jetojme eshte e veshtire te mbijetosh .... e jo me te besh nje jete normale,


Nuk më duhet të mbijetoj në Shqipëri, thjesht jetoj!

----------


## PYETESORI

> Aty ku kam lind  dua te jetoj       nen e bab  ku ti kete kurbetit


]\\fjal me vend

----------


## SaS

vallai me thene te drejten sikur u mesuam edhe pa drita me romantik po behemi ne shqiperi pa drita !!! hall kemi pak ujin po sa te kemi shishet 5 litroshe na marrte te keqen zhuli !!! 


ne shqiperi po jetoj ne shqiperi dua te vdes !!! por kjo eshte thjesht nje deshire !!! ku i dihet ,,,!!!

----------


## Clauss

> ne shqiperi po jetoj ne shqiperi dua te vdes !!! por kjo eshte thjesht nje deshire !!! ku i dihet ,,,!!!


SAS mos lejo fatin ose te tjeret te behen pengese ne realizimin e deshirave te tua.. realizoje qe tani qe je aty.

----------


## Elena__Dr

Deshira ime esht te jetoj ne SHQIPERI  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> vallai me thene te drejten sikur u mesuam edhe pa drita me romantik po behemi ne shqiperi pa drita !!! hall kemi pak ujin po sa te kemi shishet 5 litroshe na marrte te keqen zhuli !!! 
> 
> 
> ne shqiperi po jetoj ne shqiperi dua te vdes !!! por kjo eshte thjesht nje deshire !!! ku i dihet ,,,!!!


LoL SaS te jete e vertete thua kjo puna e romantizmit?! Kur e mendon mire,ne nje familje ku femijet kane per te mesuar,hedhur batanijet ne koke dherrine shofin njeri tjetrin ne sy nen driten e qiririt ... sa bukur apo jo , perjashta 0 grade dhe nje prej femijeve eshte i semure. infermierja nuk shef ti bej gjilperen dhe ben nje ngaterrese damaresh ... pastaj femija vete ne spital ku se ze njeri me dore po nuk pati para ,po i jati/e ema jane njeres te drejte ... dhe femija (per mos te thene me te keqen) kalon ne fill gjilpere, e pse????????

Degjoni perreth se cfare po behet ne Shqiperi,jo te gjithe e kane fatin te jetojne ClaY_MorE.Shumica mezi mbijetojne !!!!

----------


## episodestory

Ma Keni Heq Trunin Te Gjithe.ju Thafte Goja Ca Shqiperie Thoni Mer Ju.te Gjithe Gjoja Shqiperi Kot Per Te Thane Qe Jemi Patriota.bullsh!t.nuk Eshte Se E Urrej Shqiperine Se Edhe Un Do Kthehem Nje Dite Se Me Vendin Tend Nuk Krahasohet Vend Tjeter To Be Honest.prsh Un Miss Albania Po Ai Qe Ka Hap Temen Thote Ku Doni Te Jetoni.asnjani Nga Juve Nuk Ka Pa Dokumentar Gjithe Vendet E Bukra Qe Ka Bota.un Do Kisha Fiksim Karaibet.jo Se Ktu Ku Jam Jam Keq Po Ka Shume Zezake Ktu Ajo A E Keqja.tung

----------


## land

Duaje atdhene si shqiponja folene,shume dakord me kete,po ne rastin kur foleja eshte cop cop.............me mire po zgjedh, atdheu im eshte atje ku me behet mire mua.

----------


## Morning star

Ne Zvicer kam qejf te jetoj.

----------


## sam1r

Ne Londerr...enderr e kom pas gjithnje..dhe do ta realizoj :buzeqeshje:

----------

